# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  $3000 limit Weber, Collings, Pava or?

## lflngpicker

I am on a quest for my next mandolin, having let go of a few I enjoyed and now need a step up instrument.  I have grown in my interest and desire to practice and play bluegrass.  Seeing Nick and Desperado motivated me even further!  That guy can play that F5L!  I do also sing quite a bit, as a lifelong guitarist/entertainer, and have been loving playing fiddle tunes and reels on my mandolins as a way to increase my skill and fight tremors.

I am thinking for my price I can afford a Bitterroot F5, Yellowstone A5, Collings MT or MT2, a Pava Player, or an F-9.  I want something that will have plenty of sustain and resonance, along with enough chop. I sing and play unplugged 4 times each month in extended care facilities and would use it to play in the church band. 

I tend to like a slightly larger nut width, though I can go with 1-1/8" or 1-3/16".  My preference is F5 since I have a nice A5, but I also very much would enjoy the Collings, Pava or Weber in an A style.  Maple Back and Sides and Spruce top are my preferences. A radiused board is a plus, but not an absolute.  Great tuners and fit and finish would be nice.  I like sunburst, blonde and black tops, too. 

I would appreciate any food for thought and your expertise will help me narrow my target.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

DataNick

----------


## pheffernan

Hey Dan! The good news is that you can get a fantastic mandolin in that price range. The bad news, as with most things in life, is that to get everything on your wish list it might cost a bit more. So you're going to have to choose your compromises carefully! For instance, when considering the two Webers that you've identified, would you prefer the higher level trim of the Yellowstone or the scroll of the Bitterroot? My guess is that in your heart of hearts you want an F5, so I'd eliminate the A5's from your list, and as you've already owned an F9, I'd strike that one too. That leaves the Bitterrot, which would be a new experience, and I'd add two others to the running. The first would be a Nashville era Flatiron Festival, which is essentially an F5G in all but branding, that is available from $1899 at MandoMutt (attractively priced due to a repair) to $2950 at Fiddler's Green (ambitiously priced due to condition). The other would be a Northfield, as the F5S is available new within your price range ($2995) and used for less (there's one for $2600 at Fiddler's Green) with the Big Mon occasionally turning up just north of there. I think all would qualify as step up instruments and motivate you to practice your chops to give Nick a run for his money on the summer festival circuit!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DataNick, 

doublestoptremolo, 

Joey Anchors, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Dave Kirkpatrick

Expand your list and consider an A style Girouard.

----------

Blues Healer, 

ccravens, 

lflngpicker, 

yankees1

----------


## Ryk Loske

The Weber Bighorn in the classifieds would cover all your musical wants but doesn't satisfy your scroll lust.  Think outside the box time maybe?
Ryk

----------

DataNick, 

lflngpicker

----------


## CES

I believe there’s a Skip Kelly F5 at Mandomutt’s presently for just under $3500...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

If you're looking for a great F5 for $3000 or under, you'll have to go used or go with a Chinese made instrument. Kentucky KM-1500 or Northfield NF5S come to mind.

This looks good:
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123540#123540

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Loubrava

My 2006 Bitteroot has plenty of sustain, resonance and chop, spruce top, maple back & sides with a radius fret board. I played both Pava and Collings great instruments but i wouldn't trade the Weber for either one. The Pava was the easiest playing mando. I've ever played when they say plays like "butter" that's what it must mean but it didn't have the tone I was looking for, the Collings wasn't a lot different than the Weber maybe the big difference between them was the Collings was brand new and my Weber is 10 years old. I love the fit and finish on the Collings but after playing one it just wasn't for me after lusting after one for while I think my expectations of it were too high. Anyway IMO any those mandos. you mention will fit the bill & if you buy from a good retailer or seller on this forum you can get a 48hr trial period. Good luck on your search.
Lou

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Northwest Steve

Lots of really nice mandolins for sale right now but I would second the vote for the Weber Bighorn, simply stunning - If you do a search they seem to be well thought of and that is a very good price. That one gave me pause. 

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123558#123558

I have a 2004 Weber Absaroka that is a very nice mandolin. It is quite a bit different sounding than my Flatiron Festival, in a good way. It is balanced with plenty of bass with nice highs, I have thought it would be perfect for what you describe but it has enough volume and chop to be heard in a jam. 

Worst case you send it back after the trial and keep looking.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Some of those mandolins (like Collings) will have a very radiused fretboard and some will have a slightly radiused or even a flat board, so you would need to know what you prefer.  The neck thickness will also vary.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

> Expand your list and consider an A style Girouard.


 I agree and even look at/play a Wienman at Gruhn's when they get more in as they sell as as quickly as they get in.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Northwest Steve

> I agree and even look at/play a Wienman at Gruhn's when they get more in as they sell as as quickly as they get in.


He has a budget of $3000 not $6000?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## THart

Sounds like the OP is probably looking used but if you're looking to buy new I see the Fretted Frog has a NOS Bitterroot F14 that can be had for well under $3000

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MontanaMatt

Ratliff!
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123466#123466

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Victor Daniel

I have a Pava A and I can't speak highly enough about it. Great chop, sustain and chime. Very balanced across the strings. Easily the most comfortable to play of all my mandolins. I have a Givens and a vintage Gibson as well. Great deal for the money especially if you buy used. It is an A model but would be quite a step up from your Eastman. Unlike the previous poster, I wouldn't trade my Pava for most Webers I've played, although I have played some outstanding Webers as well.
If you are set on an F style, sometimes used Collings MF's come up for $3,000-$3,500 range. A used Gibson F9 or F5G might work out too although they probably would have a flat fingerboard. 
A previous poster also mentioned Girouard. I really want to play one of those but haven't had the chance yet. The pics and videos of them instantly cause my MAS to flare up!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

> He has a budget of $3000 not $6000?


 An A style is within his budget ! He did not say specifically a F !

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## CWRoyds

Northfield. They rock...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Just off a great day playing at church and having a family day with the kids and grandkids.  Sorry it took me so long to get on!  :Smile:  I can't thank you all enough, really.  There are some great players among you and you have given me ideas I would not have come up with, ever.  Well, you have helped me expand my search and I will certainly not be able to get everything in one instrument, but I have a pretty good idea of how to prioritize amenities, sonic properties and playability factors.  Now, bling-- that is something that sometimes trumps, so I have to guard against the MAS!  This thread was a good idea, Pheffernan. More to come...

----------


## bigskygirl

In that price range a new Northfield NF5S or a used F5M a better values and very nice instruments - you’ll get your money back when you want to upgrade again.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Eric C.

> If you're looking for a great F5 for $3000 or under, you'll have to go used or go with a Chinese made instrument. Kentucky KM-1500 or Northfield NF5S come to mind.
> 
> This looks good:
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123540#123540


People really need to stop clumping Northfields in with Kentucky, Eastmans, etc. Apples and oranges, folks. Having said that, a used 5FS might be up your alley, and you'll save a few bucks.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## fatt-dad

Find something you can't afford and offer $3,000 bucks!

but if you want an F-model, you are sort of on the low end.  

f-d

----------

Jeff Mando, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Find something you can't afford and offer $3,000 bucks!


Reminds me of my Dad's technique for buying cars................bring "crisp" $100 dollar bills and start counting them out on the hood of the car..................one by one -- makes it hard for most people to say no!  :Disbelief:

----------

fatt-dad, 

lflngpicker

----------


## itstooloudMike

I agree with the above lust for the Bighorn in the classifieds. I'm a Weber fan big time. I've had a Bitteroot-F, and now have a Bitteroot-A. Both were great playing mandolins. My A-style has maple back and sides, and I like the sound better than the F-style I had with mahogany back/sides. If you get a Weber with the original Brekke bridge, replace it with a Cumberland Acoustics bridge. It really wakes up the mandolin, and gives it a more throaty bark. Weber mandolins are made extremely well, and can be a lifetime instrument. My Bitteroot-A is a definite keeper.

Another potential option would be to look for a nice used Summit F-style. I also have one of these, and it's great. Summits have necks and frets very similar to Webers, but sound very much like a Gibson. Sort of like the best of both worlds. I love the way Gibsons sound, but can't play the thin necks with small frets.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

I know it's above your stated budget, but you don't need that Eastman, do you Dan?  :Laughing: 

https://themandolinstore.com/product...aley-mandolin/

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Northwest Steve

> I know it's above your stated budget, but you don't need that Eastman, do you Dan? 
> 
> https://themandolinstore.com/product...aley-mandolin/


Hoping they post a sound sample of that one. It is a recent one and not that he is not building mandolins (at least here) should hold it's value.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Chuck Leyda

If you like Webers the mandolin store has a used Gallatin F for $1999 and a used Bitterroot F for 2499.  I don't think they'll last long!  They also have a nice looking used Clark A5 for 1999.  NFI

https://themandolinstore.com/product...d-instruments/

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Reminds me of my Dad's technique for buying cars................bring "crisp" $100 dollar bills and start counting them out on the hood of the car..................one by one -- makes it hard for most people to say no!


Fatt-Dad and Jeff Mando, This is hilarious!  :Laughing:

----------

fatt-dad, 

Jeff Mando

----------


## lflngpicker

> If you like Webers the mandolin store has a used Gallatin F for $1999 and a used Bitterroot F for 2499.  I don't think they'll last long!  They also have a nice looking used Clark A5 for 1999.  NFI
> 
> https://themandolinstore.com/product...d-instruments/


Chuck, I did notice the Webers... very interesting.  What is happening with the Two Hippies era... Has the quality continued as I would assume it has?  Did Mr. Bruce Weber, Jr. remain as the head of Weber operations in Bend?  Tell me more about the Clark, please.  Thank you, Dan

----------


## mee

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Gi...F9-Mandolin.gc  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## DataNick

Dan, 

Knowing you and your musical desires I would get either the Weber Bighorn or search out a used Collings MF...but knowing what you really want out of a mandolin, I don't think you'll be happy/satisfied until you bite the bullet and get either a used Ellis A5 or a Sorensen 2 point

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

bighorn

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Gi...F9-Mandolin.gc


Sw--eet!

----------


## colorado_al

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123680#123680

Silverangel Distressed F $2900

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

Could make an offer on this one:
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123691#123691

2006 BRW F5 $3400

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks Colorado, Al!  Great suggestions.  Now, Nick, those would definitely satisfy!  :Mandosmiley:  Dan

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From lflngpicker - _" My preference is F5 since I have a nice A5,.."_. That's something that i fully understand,but don't discount another "A" style if you can find one that you really like. Maybe save up some additional cash & explore the realms of a 'used' Ellis / Heiden if one crops up ?. 

  I own 2 F styles,a Weber 'Fern' & a Lebeda 'Special' ,& my 'used' Ellis "A" style,which is superb. I mentioned on here a couple of years back,that i'd changed my ideas re. my 'Dream Mandolin' to an Ellis "A" style built to my own requirements - it's 'that' good !,
                                                                                                                                                                      Ivan :Wink:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Ivan, Ellis A! I can dream, right?  Nick said the same.  I have to say, I wouldn't mind at all! Seriously, I am open to A.  I do love A Styles.  MAS is the rule of the day, right?

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Charles E.

And the Weber Bighorn is gone. Some one got a nice deal.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Chuck Leyda

> Chuck, I did notice the Webers... very interesting.  What is happening with the Two Hippies era... Has the quality continued as I would assume it has?  Did Mr. Bruce Weber, Jr. remain as the head of Weber operations in Bend?  Tell me more about the Clark, please.  Thank you, Dan


I've played some Bend Webers and I thought they were great.  As far as I know neither Weber is there now.  They're starting up a new company.  I just thought that both those mandos represent a good way to get into a cost effective F style.

As to Doug Clark he sort of flies under the radar.  I don't have a ton of info on him but the look of the mandolin peaked my interest.  I can't buy anymore so I live vicariously through other's purchases    :Smile: 

The book of Faces doesn't always link well but here's a vid on Doug:
https://www.facebook.com/13405179996...7931178581134/

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## JeffD

Take a look at the classifieds. Lots of cool stuff available for under $3000.00

Stuff that could make a mandolinner happy for ever.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

Weber Gallatin F14-F $2400

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123715#123715

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

> And the Weber Bighorn is gone. Some one got a nice deal.


Indeed!  I'm waiting on a build and I was still figuring how I might swing it.  The Bighorn I played (and wanted biggly) was a grand more or so in price.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I am looking at other domestic independent/small shop F style instruments, as well.  As JeffD indicated, there are many great options.  I can't buy three or four, is the only problem! I am missing the F5 I sold to get to this point, so I need a replacement that is a step up! Thanks to all of you.  I am humbled by all the great effort to share ideas.  This a great group of musicians!  Best to you all!  :Coffee:

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I am looking at other domestic independent/small shop F style instruments, as well.


Silverangel with the right voice would really suit your style.  I bet there's some small shop builders on the west coast that would make you a happy picker.  



> I can't buy three or four


I hear you.  I should get back down to prolly two myself. Life is short though - dream big and pick a goodun'!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

Here are a few others that I would consider:

2000 Summit F-200-PH $2300
https://www.bfstrings.com/store/p25/..._Mandolin.html


Capek F5 $2500
https://www.bfstrings.com/store/p99/Capek_Mandolin.html


1998 Summit F-100-N $2000
https://www.bfstrings.com/store/p26/..._Mandolin.html

----------


## lflngpicker

> Here are a few others that I would consider:
> 
> 2000 Summit F-200-PH $2300
> https://www.bfstrings.com/store/p25/..._Mandolin.html
> 
> 
> Capek F5 $2500
> https://www.bfstrings.com/store/p99/Capek_Mandolin.html
> 
> ...


Al, Those are great choices.  You know me better than I thought.  I have been eyeing those three for weeks. What do you think of the 
purple heart wood back and sides? Seems that it is a maple of sorts with great tone?  And the birdseye on the 100 is gorgeous! Thanks, Dan

----------


## pheffernan

> I am looking at other domestic independent/small shop F style instruments, as well.





> I bet there's some small shop builders on the west coast that would make you a happy picker.


Would Marc Dwaileebe qualify? I'm not too familiar with his work. 

http://www.talltoadmusic.com/product...style-mandolin

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123067#123067

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I've played some Bend Webers and I thought they were great.  As far as I know neither Weber is there now.  They're starting up a new company.  I just thought that both those mandos represent a good way to get into a cost effective F style.
> 
> As to Doug Clark he sort of flies under the radar.  I don't have a ton of info on him but the look of the mandolin peaked my interest.  I can't buy anymore so I live vicariously through other's purchases   
> 
> The book of Faces doesn't always link well but here's a vid on Doug:
> https://www.facebook.com/13405179996...7931178581134/


Chuck, That video was amazing.  Seriously, the sound of that mandolin blew my mind.  Since 1979 he's been building em!  Thanks, Dan

----------


## George R. Lane

> Chuck, I did notice the Webers... very interesting.  What is happening with the Two Hippies era... Has the quality continued as I would assume it has?  Did Mr. Bruce Weber, Jr. remain as the head of Weber operations in Bend?  Tell me more about the Clark, please.  Thank you, Dan


Neither Bruce Sr. or Jr. are at TOH anymore. Yes, Bruce is building again and I have a two point on order.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

> Al, Those are great choices.  You know me better than I thought.  I have been eyeing those three for weeks. What do you think of the 
> purple heart wood back and sides? Seems that it is a maple of sorts with great tone?  And the birdseye on the 100 is gorgeous! Thanks, Dan


Purplewood is supposed to be a great sounding tonewood, with a hardness near that of Brazilian rosewood, and much harder than hard Maple that is commonly used in mandolins. The knock against it is that it starts out a brilliant purple and turns brown over time, which has clearly happened to this instrument. I would say that if you're shopping for a keeper, I'd check it out. If you're hoping to sell it on someday, the fact that it is rather unique might actually make it harder to sell since it deviates from what many might feel is proper for a mandolin. Paul Schneider makes great mandolins though.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## fatt-dad

I'm happy with my Muth.  Regina, Saskatoon (sp).  You know up there in Canada!

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mee

It sure is fun trying to help someone else spend money.  :Grin:

----------

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Trey Young

My Tyler White F-5 fits the tonal/sonic description of youre looking for. I think his prices currently (but I bet they go up soon!) are $3500 for a custom made F-5...but in my opinion, thatd be an extra $500 well spent!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jesse Kinman

I was about to mention saving up an extra $500 and having Tyler White make one!   You’d be on a waiting list tho, but it would be worth it!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for the Tyler White tip guys.

----------


## colorado_al

BAM!

2017 Weber Bitterroot F Mandolin -Mint- $2,499
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123728#123728


I'd snap this one up before it disappears
New, that's $3700-$4000 depending on where you buy it

The description doesn't seem to comport with the photos, but I'd call them to ask about it. Fingerboard is unbound in pictures, and bridge looks like traditional thumbwheel, not Brekke.
Looks very nice though, and $1200 cheaper than new.

----------


## lflngpicker

> BAM!
> 
> 2017 Weber Bitterroot F Mandolin -Mint- $2,499
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123728#123728
> 
> 
> I'd snap this one up before it disappears
> New, that's $3700-$4000 depending on where you buy it
> 
> ...


I do have eyes for this one, I admit.  Thanks for noticing the description misalignment.  You're a big help, Colorado Al!

----------

colorado_al

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I've played 2 Summit 'F' styles,one back to back against my Weber 'Fern'. Both were excellent in every way, & the one i played my Weber against,was indistinguishable from it in a 'blind' test i did with it's owner. Bruce Weber & Paul Scheider (Summit), did work together at one time & there's a great similarity between the Summit & Weber build standard & indeed,tone. I've only played one Capek mandolin & that also was very good indeed,
                                                                   Ivan

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I've played 2 Summit 'F' styles,one back to back against my Weber 'Fern'. Both were excellent in every way, & the one i played my Weber against,was indistinguishable from it in a 'blind' test i did with it's owner. Bruce Weber & Paul Scheider (Summit), did work together at one time & there's a great similarity between the Summit & Weber build standard & indeed,tone. I've only played one Capek mandolin & that also was very good indeed,
>                                                                    Ivan


Great info, Ivan.  This specific information about the overlap between Weber and Summit is helpful, to be sure.  Thank you! Dan

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Mark Wilson

Not a bluegrasser maybe but really sweet sounding and looking small builder F5. And on the west coast taboot.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks for that, Mark.  I am watching the video of that Dart as we write.  How's your two point coming?

----------


## Northwest Steve

There are two Summit mandolins at a great price -

https://www.bfstrings.com/store/c5/Mandolins.html

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

Since I accidentally posted this link elsewhere, allow me to post it deliberately here:

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123699#123699

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Would Marc Dwaileebe qualify? I'm not too familiar with his work. 
> 
> http://www.talltoadmusic.com/product...style-mandolin
> 
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123067#123067


Yes, Pat.  I think these look really well made.  I don't know anything about them and wish I could drive up the coast and visit them. I like the idea of California builders as you and Mark have both suggested.

----------


## lflngpicker

> Neither Bruce Sr. or Jr. are at TOH anymore. Yes, Bruce is building again and I have a two point on order.


A two point to be built by Bruce Weber-- can't beat that, George! I look forward to seeing your new build!

----------


## lflngpicker

> Silverangel with the right voice would really suit your style.  I bet there's some small shop builders on the west coast that would make you a happy picker.  
> I hear you.  I should get back down to prolly two myself. Life is short though - dream big and pick a goodun'!


Yeah, Mark, don't you get down to two! You have so much talent and you need the variety. Well, I will dream big-- I wonder how I can get the one and just play it for years!  I am inclined to get the sure bet, which if I stated here it would be gone.  Thanks for the encouragement, Mark.

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Thanks for that, Mark.  I am watching the video of that Dart as we write.  How's your two point coming?


3 pt  :Wink:   Done but the finish

----------


## Mark Wilson

> which if I stated here it would be gone


Yep.  MAS is strong around here

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> 3 pt   Done but the finish


3 point of course and that is so cool!

----------


## George R. Lane

> A two point to be built by Bruce Weber-- can't beat that, George! I look forward to seeing your new build!


Me too.

----------


## darylcrisp

this:
https://gregboyd.com/product/2010-we...ot-f-mandolin/

call up greg and talk. I've always found his descriptions to be very accurate. Purchased used from him in the past, always very pleased with what I received.
I've owned everything you listed. All are fine mandos, its if the certain maker has the tone you want to hear. I'd drop the $ on this weber in a heartbeat(I've owned mult Bruce W era mandos and currently a Bend 20H, all have been fine, the 20H weber is the best I've had in my hands..........of any mandolin I've owned(Northfield, Collings F/A, Weber pre bend, Pava, Summit)

good luck
d

----------


## lflngpicker

> this:
> https://gregboyd.com/product/2010-we...ot-f-mandolin/
> 
> call up greg and talk. I've always found his descriptions to be very accurate. Purchased used from him in the past, always very pleased with what I received.
> I've owned everything you listed. All are fine mandos, its if the certain maker has the tone you want to hear. I'd drop the $ on this weber in a heartbeat(I've owned mult Bruce W era mandos and currently a Bend 20H, all have been fine, the 20H weber is the best I've had in my hands..........of any mandolin I've owned(Northfield, Collings F/A, Weber pre bend, Pava, Summit)
> 
> good luck
> d


Hi Daryl, I have looked at this one.  I hesitated because of the fret wear, but then I think I will get more detailed in my quest for information.  Love that traditional look on this custom version.  Thanks for the encouragement to call directly.  Great idea!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From lflngpicker - _"..I hesitated because of the fret wear, .."_. Despite having some fret wear,as long as it's not severe enough to be causing any problems,you'd most likely a few years wear out of them. I bought 2 meters of EVO Gold fretwire about 8 years back, in anticipation of needing my Weber & Lebeda re-fretted - i'm still waiting for the frets to wear enough to need it !,
                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## yankees1

> From lflngpicker - _"..I hesitated because of the fret wear, .."_. Despite having some fret wear,as long as it's not severe enough to be causing any problems,you'd most likely a few years wear out of them. I bought 2 meters of EVO Gold fretwire about 8 years back, in anticipation of needing my Weber & Lebeda re-fretted - i'm still waiting for the frets to wear enough to need it !,
>                                                                                                                                                                   Ivan


 Still waiting for the frets to wear more ? You just need to play more !  :Smile:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Lane Pryce

Have you considered a Northfield NF5S? Occasionally a used one will show up for a decent price but new is within your stated price point. Lp

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## CES

I think there’s a Bighorn at Lowe Vintage for just under 3 grand. I played it a few weeks ago and really liked it, but didn’t take the plunge. The Pomeroy they have there for just over 3 grand is an excellent mandolin as well. Actually preferred it to the Big Horn, but it is on consignment, and I didn’t have time to wait for them to communicate with the owner about trades the day I was there. NFI, just good guys who’ve, thus far, been very pleasant to deal with...

Edit: Nevermind, both are gone, sorry  :Frown: 

Also, to the question regarding the quality of Weber instruments since the move to Bend, there does not yet appear to be a drop off in quality. I owned an Octave pre-TOH and bought a mandocello built in late 2016 (after both Weber’s were out), and the ‘Cello is just as meticulously built as the OM, and is a tone beast. Fit and finish are spectacular. I’ve played a later Gallatin that was also an excellent mandolin. So, unless you’re concerned with the “politics” of buying a TOH Weber (which I can imagine someone like George, who knows Bruce personally, could have), I would still consider them to be in the upper crust of “production” mandolins available. And, I’m not trying to put words in George’s mouth, as he’s told me nothing of the sort, but I can imagine myself feeling that way. Had I realized both Bruces were out I may not have bought the ‘Cello, but once I had it I couldn’t even consider sending it back...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

All helpful points and good push back on the fret wear.  I appreciate that.  The Bighorn from the MC Classifieds was purchased by Fiddler's Green and is now posted there for sale?  Or it is the very same.  Still a good price, though bumped up, naturally.  Okay friends, I have been learning tons and hopefully I am nearing my conclusion.  "The anticipation of the next mandolin is the best part" is what one of my mandolin buddies always says.

----------


## mee

> Okay friends, I have been learning tons and hopefully I am nearing my conclusion.  "The anticipation of the next mandolin is the best part" is what one of my mandolin buddies always says.


Can’t wait to see what you decide on! And yes anticipation and looking around is lots of fun, I am doing that also but not near making up my mind what I want and in no hurry to do so. I like hands on for myself and hope to visit Lowe’s Vintage this summer.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

I have always said, the search is as enjoyable as the rest of the journey.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## THart

If it's a Bitterroot F14 I were after I'd take a close look at the Fretted Frog. They have one you could pick up for 2775 it looks like, new under full warranty. NFI but I've bought from them & Roland was a pleasure to work with. http://www.thefrettedfrog.com/

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

Why the reluctance to buy a mandolin with fret wear? If it's not too bad, frets can be leveled, and if not can be replaced. I'd not walk away from a mandolin for somethin easily rectified. Now pinkie wear through to bare wood? I hate that.

I'm pretty tolerant of aesthetic bumps and bruises though, even pick wear. It's just the finish worn off from the pinkie that bugs me.

Provided the price is right, I'd buy a mandolin with issues.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> If it's a Bitterroot F14 I were after I'd take a close look at the Fretted Frog. They have one you could pick up for 2775 it looks like, new under full warranty. NFI but I've bought from them & Roland was a pleasure to work with. http://www.thefrettedfrog.com/


THart, That is in my region!  Wow, shipping would be safe and quick. The deal! I am looking at it.  Thanks, D

----------


## lflngpicker

> Why the reluctance to buy a mandolin with fret wear? If it's not too bad, frets can be leveled, and if not can be replaced. I'd not walk away from a mandolin for somethin easily rectified. Now pinkie wear through to bare wood? I hate that.
> 
> I'm pretty tolerant of aesthetic bumps and bruises though, even pick wear. It's just the finish worn off from the pinkie that bugs me.
> 
> Provided the price is right, I'd buy a mandolin with issues.


You're right Br1ck.  I am considering all factors of quality weighed against the potential need for fret work or otherwise.  Your point is very well taken.

----------


## Northwest Steve

> Why the reluctance to buy a mandolin with fret wear? If it's not too bad, frets can be leveled, and if not can be replaced. I'd not walk away from a mandolin for somethin easily rectified. Now pinkie wear through to bare wood? I hate that.
> 
> I'm pretty tolerant of aesthetic bumps and bruises though, even pick wear. It's just the finish worn off from the pinkie that bugs me.
> 
> Provided the price is right, I'd buy a mandolin with issues.


I would not hesitate to buy a mandolin that needed work but the price would need to reflect the amount needed to bring it up to playing condition. A complete fret job and setup is not cheap.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

> THart, That is in my region!  Wow, shipping would be safe and quick. The deal! I am looking at it.  Thanks, D


Would sales tax take the price out of budget?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## THart

> Would sales tax take the price out of budget?


Crazy, isn't it? No sales tax for me having my nice new Weber resonator sent from another state but buy in state and you pay hundreds in sales tax. I feel for the brick & mortars (of which I am one. Guess that was kind of self serving  :Smile:  )

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Would sales tax take the price out of budget?


Pheffernan, I am so glad you mentioned that because I don't often buy something from my own state so I would not have realized that they 8% would be assessed and hit me for an additional $250!  Thanks guys...  but then, the A5 Yellowstone with Tax would be a good thought.  I am more likely to buy a great used, still.

----------


## Jeff Mando

I would have a difficult time deciding with all the choices out there.  Good luck!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Garber

> THart, That is in my region!  Wow, shipping would be safe and quick. The deal! I am looking at it.  Thanks, D





> Pheffernan, I am so glad you mentioned that because I don't often buy something from my own state so I would not have realized that they 8% would be assessed and hit me for an additional $250!  Thanks guys...  but then, the A5 Yellowstone with Tax would be a good thought.  I am more likely to buy a great used, still.


OTOH it looks like it would be only slightly over an hour drive. If possible, why not go and play it in person and seal the deal that way? For me that would be preferable than having to deal with shipping and possible returns if you didn't like it.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> OTOH it looks like it would be only slightly over an hour drive. If possible, why not go and play it in person and seal the deal that way? For me that would be preferable than having to deal with shipping and possible returns if you didn't like it.


Hi Jim, That would be best.  If I get to thinking that way, I will try to get up there.  I need to get to that store in Pasadena at some point, because it is the only mandolin destination with new Webers.  Most places with Guitars in my 50 mile radius have nice imports, but a very small selection (1 or 2 mandolins) and that isn't what I am looking for anyway.  Playing a mandolin before buying-- the best would be a road trip with my wife to Phoenix area and Vance's TMS.  That is my dream vacation!  I don't drive anymore, but she does like to get me where I want to go within a reasonable distance.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## colorado_al

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123818#123818
2001 Flatiron Festival F $2650

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123818#123818
> 2001 Flatiron Festival F $2650


I appreciate it, Al.  Thanks!

----------

colorado_al

----------


## colorado_al

I you can stretch $500 more, this looks like a sweet one!
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123841#123841

2012 Collings MF Blonde Gloss top $3500

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## colorado_al

I can see why this is a hard choice to make. Great instruments in your price range keep hitting the classifieds!
1999 Gibson F5G $3000
https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123888#123888


This is essentially the same as the Flatiron listed above, but if you want the Gibson name on it, here you go! 
I think I would go with the Flatiron to save $400 and also get the modern large fretwire that they have.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I can see why this is a hard choice to make. Great instruments in your price range keep hitting the classifieds!
> 1999 Gibson F5G $3000
> https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/123888#123888
> 
> 
> This is essentially the same as the Flatiron listed above, but if you want the Gibson name on it, here you go! 
> I think I would go with the Flatiron to save $400 and also get the modern large fretwire that they have.


Holy Cow, Al! That is a pretty amazing listing.  Dan

----------


## Northwest Steve

FYI on F5G's and Flatiron Festivals. The nut width can run anywhere form just over an inch to 1 1/8". The F5G's from that era had small fret wire the Festivals medium.

The sound description of the MF seems to fit what you are looking for -

https://reverb.com/item/11263440-col...006-mf-gt-used

Wide nut

http://www.fiddlersgreenmusicshop.co...k-top-wide-nut

I am sure you are overwhelmed with choices at this point, so good luck in the search......

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Josh Levine

I have to put in a plug for my favorite local builder, Matt Ruhland. He is producing varnished F5s at a reasonable price. Not sure where he is at with pricing, you would have to contact him directly to see what they cost. I recently played his new batch #21-25. I really liked #21, which was x-braced and definitely meets your criteria. Very lively, powerful, strong sustain. Fit and finish are decent, not at the level of Collings or Weber, but I have only seen a few Collings/Webers that have the power and volume of Matt's mandolins. They are great. (NFI) He just started working on his 1st batch of As, so I am hoping to put down a deposit on one of those. Here is a video of him playing an earlier one of his: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_3mB2jm88E

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Josh Levine



----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Those are some great sounding and good looking mandos, Josh.

----------

Josh Levine

----------


## Br1ck

I would appreciate any food for thought and your expertise will help me narrow my target.   :Mandosmiley: [/QUOTE]

I think we have failed utterly and completely helping the OP narrow his target. More like creating a deer hunt in the entire forest.

----------


## lflngpicker

> I would appreciate any food for thought and your expertise will help me narrow my target.





> Br1ck said: I think we have failed utterly and completely helping the OP narrow his target. More like creating a deer hunt in the entire forest.


Better than it might seem, my friend.  I have been writing notes and making lists and prioritizing. I am being somewhat choosy and careful through this decision process.  You and all of our MC friends have been such a great help.  I do have a short list and you have helped narrow my target to a group of 3-4 mandolins.  I can't speak to which ones right now because I am in the process of corresponding with these great sellers on the MC and I want to respect those discussions.  Thanks for all the help Br1ck and so many others.

----------

colorado_al

----------


## Jim Garber

> I have to put in a plug for my favorite local builder, Matt Ruhland. He is producing varnished F5s at a reasonable price. Not sure where he is at with pricing, you would have to contact him directly to see what they cost.


According to *this page* on Greg Boyd's site, a Ruhland F-5 would be way out of the OP's price range.

I do love the way they sound on his videos.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Josh Levine

> According to *this page* on Greg Boyd's site, a Ruhland F-5 would be way out of the OP's price range.
> 
> I do love the way they sound on his videos.


His prices have started to rise, but that is why I suggested he get in touch with Matt and find out what his current prices are.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

Decided to tack this on instead of starting a new thread. Has there ever been more underd $3000 f style mandolins for sale in the classifieds? Some good looking instruments out there for the budget, relatively speakng, buyer. I mean, two grand hand made mandolin?

----------


## lflngpicker

Br1ck absolutely true! I think so, though I never was looking at them ready to buy at this price before.  It does seem that there is a great stock of wonderful options.  Good point! I am sure others will have thoughts...

----------


## mee

I am wanting that Sam Bush mandolin in the MC classifieds, $5600. Sweet

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> I am wanting that Sam Bush mandolin in the MC classifieds, $5600. Sweet


mee, That one is a special version to be sure!

----------


## lflngpicker

I chose this Flatiron Festival 2001 Nashville born with large fretwire and a pure K and K pro install.  Great guy to deal with.  Thanks for all the ideas and help.  Great community! Now the wait begins.

----------

colorado_al, 

DataNick, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Mark Wilson, 

Northwest Steve, 

pheffernan, 

pops1

----------


## colorado_al

> I chose this Flatiron Festival 2001 Nashville born with large fretwire and a pure K and K pro install.  Great guy to deal with.  Thanks for all the ideas and help.  Great community! Now the wait begins.


Huzzah! She's a beauty! Post some clips when you get it so we can hear.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Sure will, Al. Thanks again for the support.  Dan

----------

Charles E., 

colorado_al

----------


## fatt-dad

> Decided to tack this on instead of starting a new thread. Has there ever been more underd $3000 f style mandolins for sale in the classifieds? Some good looking instruments out there for the budget, relatively speakng, buyer. I mean, two grand hand made mandolin?


Larry Muth quotes 3,150 for an f-style mandolin.  That's Canadian dollars, so today it'd be $2455.  I'd confirm the price, but that's his web page.

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Lane Pryce

Great choice! Those flatties are great mandolins. Enjoy! Lp

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## mee

> I chose this Flatiron Festival 2001 Nashville born with large fretwire and a pure K and K pro install.  Great guy to deal with.  Thanks for all the ideas and help.  Great community! Now the wait


Awesome! Thanks for letting us share in your search!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I chose this Flatiron Festival 2001 Nashville born with large fretwire and a pure K and K pro install.  Great guy to deal with.  Thanks for all the ideas and help.  Great community! Now the wait begins.


Oh nice!  If she sounds like she looks you're gonna be a happy picker.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## fatt-dad

yes, that seems a great choice!

Enjoy!

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

Hard decision to make, good choice. Enjoy as I am sure you will.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Sheephead Shawn

You can get a used Yellowstone F for $3K with a little patience, I sold my Bitterroot to pay a bill and later got my Black Ice (dressed up Yellowstone) and play it way more and have not looked back.  Though I love the Bitterroot, if you have the $3K, get a Yellowstone.

I am biased toward Weber over Collings, though I appreciate Collings as a worthy "comparable", but not worth what they want for an F.  Probably some Collings fans that feel the complete opposite.  Bruce is my man, so always will be a Weber guy.

Maybe road trip it to Carter's in NashVegas, and kick some tires................ worth the trip.

Just saw you got one, after sending above message............................ great Flatty, enjoy!  Fantastic vibe to that piece !!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Thanks to all my mandolin pickin' friends!

----------


## Br1ck

As I have followed along,this was the one that I was rooting for. Happy pickin'.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> As I have followed along,this was the one that I was rooting for. Happy pickin'.


Thank you, Br1ck!  You're too cool.  You knew which one I would want, to be sure.

----------


## mee

Ok who's next  :Popcorn:

----------

colorado_al, 

Jesse Kinman, 

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

I am getting fidgety waiting for my Nashville Flatiron Festival.  it arrives Tues.  I will post photos and a video (the latter after a day or two).   Meantime, I am practicing and trying to improve.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Br1ck

This is why I find it worthy of spending for air freight. Why torture yourself and waste a weekend you could be playing?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LadysSolo

> This is why I find it worthy of spending for air freight. Why torture yourself and waste a weekend you could be playing?


Carly Simon - "Anticipation"

----------

lflngpicker, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## lflngpicker

> Carly Simon - "Anticipation"


Too true, "Anticipation."  Tomorrow is the day, so MAS is building.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## lflngpicker

My Flatty arrived and she was exactly as described.  I polished her, changed the strings to new J74's and took a photo or two.  I named it "Iris" an alliteration with "Iron".   Thanks again for all the help in selecting.

----------

colorado_al, 

Jeff Mando, 

mee, 

Northwest Steve, 

pheffernan, 

pops1

----------


## pops1

Nice, good choice.  My mom's name is Iris, my friends used to call her 'flower'.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Jim Garber

> My Flatty arrived and she was exactly as described.  I polished her, changed the strings to new J74's and took a photo or two.  I named it "Iris" an alliteration with "Iron".   Thanks again for all the help in selecting.


Congratulations to you, lflngpicker. Personally I cringe at "Flatty" as well as "Gibby" but it is nice that you named it. Enjoy!!

BTW I am an original owner of a 1983 Flatiron A5-2 from the early days when they were not yet making f-styles. It is a wonderful mandolin as I am sure yours is, as well.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

Hey Pops and Jim! Thank you for your posts.  I'll stick with Iris, then, and try not use the term "Flatty" so much...  :Laughing:  :Cool:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

fatt-dad

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Any of them would suit me. Likely go for the Collings simply because I never owned one.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Any of them would suit me. Likely go for the Collings simply because I never owned one.


Will, You can't go wrong with a Collings F5, it seems.  I would welcome one into my home, as well!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Br1ck

Have you guys ever seen a Collings F5 for sale at $3000?

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Have you guys ever seen a Collings F5 for sale at $3000?


These two are close. Both MF styles. Neither is a fully appointed MF5 but then again, my F5G isn't fully appointed. $3300.00 and $3400.00 and they are taking offers. One of the vendors, Mass Street Music advertises here at the Café, also. :Smile: 


https://reverb.com/item/11263440-col...p_fD_BwE&pla=1

https://reverb.com/item/10676020-200...J1vD_BwE&pla=1

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

As it relates to this specific topic, I just voted with my checkbook: I've got an amber Northfield F5S, that I bought at the Mando Store, inbound. It arrives tomorrow. I've not so much as picked a single note on a Northfield but I spent a TON of time evaluating my options, and this is the ax I landed on. I had a Breedlove American F that was an exceptional mandolin (sold it a couple of years back) and I'm anxious to see how the new Northfield stacks up. Trust me, I get that there's a huge body of opinion that would have gone another direction. I'll give you cats an honest opinion after I've played the new mando. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. It's really hot here in Louisville so I get the unmitigated joy, after it arrives, of not breaking it out for a few hours until the case and room temperature even out. Yippeee!

----------


## Br1ck

I've played four or five of those F5s mandolins and all of them were very nice. They have managed to add class to the mandolins in a very tastefull way, especially the pin line around the headstock.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

> As it relates to this specific topic, I just voted with my checkbook: I've got an amber Northfield F5S, that I bought at the Mando Store, inbound. It arrives tomorrow. I've not so much as picked a single note on a Northfield but I spent a TON of time evaluating my options, and this is the ax I landed on. I had a Breedlove American F that was an exceptional mandolin (sold it a couple of years back) and I'm anxious to see how the new Northfield stacks up. Trust me, I get that there's a huge body of opinion that would have gone another direction. I'll give you cats an honest opinion after I've played the new mando. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas morning. It's really hot here in Louisville so I get the unmitigated joy, after it arrives, of not breaking it out for a few hours until the case and room temperature even out. Yippeee!


Does TMS have a trial period?

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

> I've played four or five of those F5s mandolins and all of them were very nice. They have managed to add class to the mandolins in a very tastefull way, especially the pin line around the headstock.


I've never been a big inlay guy. I like the "F-9" level of window dressing. And I get that the amber finish aint everybody's cup of tea but I like it. The breedlove I had was a "natural" finish with black top binding and I always love the way it looked.  I also spent the extra money and got a single-piece back. Thanks for the additional endorsement. I'm glad you've liked the ones you've played.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

> Does TMS have a trial period?


7-days. 15% restocking fee. Needless to say, I have HIGH confidence that I'll be happy. I'd hate to fork over the $427.50 for nothing!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Lane Pryce

No doubt you’ll like it. Did you see the the F5s in the classifieds for $1800.00? Was the best price I’d seen on a used one. Lp

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

> No doubt you’ll like it. Did you see the the F5s in the classifieds for $1800.00? Was the best price I’d seen on a used one. Lp


I did not see the F5S you're referring to. I really wanted to buy new this time and I really wanted the amber finish. Also, I'm very happy with the deal I got. I paid a slightly discounted price compared to the other new prices I've seen and the mandolin I bought has a one piece back which I'm really happy about.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Br1ck

I'm a fan of amber finish. TMS is a great place to visit too. Little unassuming store crammed with tasty merchandise. This is where I found out I'd pay a grand for that little something extra over the master series Kentuckys. Pretty much the education I expected.

----------


## LastMohican

> I'm a fan of amber finish. TMS is a great place to visit too. Little unassuming store crammed with tasty merchandise. This is where I found out I'd pay a grand for that little something extra over the master series Kentuckys. Pretty much the education I expected.


Yeah, I would love to visit the shop! I can spend an entire afternoon in a place like that just trying all the different mandolins. I was in Fiddler's Green in Austin a few years back and got to play a Gilchrist. I'm only two hours away from Nashville. I wonder if Carter Vintage Guitars would let me play one of the Loars knowing that I'm not anywhere close to being a buyer? Oddly enough, I just can't spend $150K on a mandolin.

----------


## colorado_al

> No doubt you’ll like it. Did you see the the F5s in the classifieds for $1800.00? Was the best price I’d seen on a used one. Lp


Best price I'd seen on a Northfield too. That's why I bought it. Should be here next week!

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

The new F5S has arrived! I had it shipped to my office. All I've done is check it for damage. It's in perfect shape and it's beautiful. The one endorsement I can already make...the case is spectacular! I'm going to sit down and play some over my lunch hour.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Mark Wilson

Picture or it never happened  :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

> Picture or it never happened


I'll post some pics once I get home this evening.

First impressions:

- The finish is quite a bit darker than I expected. I was fooled by the Mando Shop pictures that use some very bright lights to bring out the flame and grain. As to color, think more of a "butterscotch".
- It rings (reminds of a great guitar), sustains and projects like no mandolin I've ever owned so, this equates to a big upgrade. It's loud and the bottom is big so...touchdown!
-The setup is truly excellent.
-As indicated, the case is freaking serious!

More to follow after I spend more time with it.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

> Picture or it never happened

----------

lflngpicker, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## Lane Pryce

Al you stole that F5! Mohican is it a keeper? Its a beautiful mandolin. Enjoy it!! Lp

----------


## LastMohican

> Al you stole that F5! Mohican is it a keeper? It’s a beautiful mandolin. Enjoy it!! Lp


Oh, yeah. I logged some serious time with it last night. Two quotes from Adam Steffey's review of the F5S ring true: "That's a real Banjo Buster." and "That's all the ax anybody would ever need."

Now...if I could just play better!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## LastMohican

I went to a jam tonight and Dave Howard (another Owensboro boy!), whom many of you on here are familiar with, played my new Northfield. Dave is the mandolin player for both the 23 String Band and another band, Relic, here in Louisville. He is an excellent musician.

He had heard a lot of good things about Northfields but had not played one. Bottom line: he really liked it. He chracterized it as "lively". He used it to play a couple of songs with the group and took a couple of breaks on it. It'll be a long time before it will sound that good again!!

When he handed it back, he said, "You won't need another upgrade." 

I know it's just one man's opinion, but I was really pleased with his evaluation. 

Oh...and the bonus...while he was playing my Northfield, I was able to play his Altman. Holy cow, that is a serious mandolin!

----------

Jeff Mando, 

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## pheffernan

> When he handed it back, he said, "You won't need another upgrade." 
> 
> Oh...and the bonus...while he was playing my Northfield, I was able to play his Altman. Holy cow, that is a serious mandolin!


Something about the juxtaposition of these two statements captures the essence of MAS.

----------

bruce.b, 

LadysSolo, 

Upis Land

----------


## LastMohican

> Something about the juxtaposition of these two statements captures the essence of MAS.


Perfect!!

I looked...Altman F bodies start at about $8,500. Please, God, no!!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## lflngpicker

> Something about the juxtaposition of these two statements captures the essence of MAS.


The irony is rich in this post! 
 :Whistling:

----------

pheffernan

----------


## lflngpicker

> 


Congratulations! How can you go wrong?  Beautiful and sounds great too?!

----------


## pheffernan

> The irony is rich in this post!


The irony is not lost on me. As JeffD so often posts, I bought all of the mandolin I'll ever need several mandolins ago. And I've sold several in that time that would have sufficed as well.

----------

LadysSolo, 

lflngpicker

----------


## LadysSolo

> The irony is not lost on me. As JeffD so often posts, I bought all of the mandolin I'll ever need several mandolins ago. And I've sold several in that time that would have sufficed as well.


And that is the thing - all the mandolin you'll ever NEED, not all the mandolin you WANT!  LOL!!

----------

pheffernan, 

yankees1

----------


## lflngpicker

> The irony is not lost on me. As JeffD so often posts, I bought all of the mandolin I'll ever need several mandolins ago. And I've sold several in that time that would have sufficed as well.


I can relate so well, Pheffernan and LadySolo. It comes down to just loving the shape, color, sound and feel of a variety of mandolins.  MAS indeed!

----------

